# Gold Coast



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

Edit: Ahhhhh, that should have gone in the Travel Pictures section. Trying to figure out how to remove/move. Sorry.

Gold Coast, taken from the Q1 building in Surfers Paradise.

Can't wait to return to Australia!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I moved it for you lol. Lovely picture 

Louiseb


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks louiseb! Still getting used to the forum


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't worry rheia, the moving of threads like yours can only be done by one the mods, it happens all the time so don't worry about it, if you have any queries about anything on the forum just ask away im sure you will have a speedy reply, usually there is a mod on 24/7 lol just in case you need a thread moving lol.

Welcome to the forum BTW.
Louiseb


----------



## Lera (May 22, 2013)

Wow!!! That is an amazing picture !!!!! I've been cloe to Surfer's Paradise a few days ago. Unfortunately i did not see this beautiful beach .


----------



## whower (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe one day I can see this view. Such a lovely sight.


----------



## hoho2116 (Jun 10, 2013)

I love here!!! I will visit there again!!!


----------



## Beth_of_Bris (Jun 16, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## amibilal (Jul 31, 2013)

Lovely picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

For those who want to see more of Gold Coast and Q1... here it is. From inside as well as outside. BTW I am going to see it again in November!!!


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

Dexter said:


> For those who want to see more of Gold Coast and Q1... here it is. From inside as well as outside. BTW I am going to see it again in November!!!


Nice pics!

I'm going back in September for a short holiday, can't wait...


----------



## cndirect (Aug 15, 2013)

what's the highest building in the first picture?


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

cndirect said:


> what's the highest building in the first picture?


It's called "Soul".

Soul - Luxury Apartments on the Gold Coast at Surfers Paradise Beach


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

rheia said:


> Edit: Ahhhhh, that should have gone in the Travel Pictures section. Trying to figure out how to remove/move. Sorry.
> 
> Gold Coast, taken from the Q1 building in Surfers Paradise.
> 
> Can't wait to return to Australia!


Lovely photo of Gold Coast...The last time I was there long time ago...Nice place for sure...thanks For sharing rheia....Cheeers...


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Dexter said:


> For those who want to see more of Gold Coast and Q1... here it is. From inside as well as outside. BTW I am going to see it again in November!!!


Wowwwww.....Thank you so much for sharing all your love photo's Dexter....I love it....Cheeers....


----------



## TairyoGuangzhou (Oct 27, 2013)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## Antoine Hixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Incredibly wonderful views are captured of beautiful Gold coast.As nature always attracts me and i really appreciate of such a lovely coastal area. I would love to visit this place in the same year.


----------



## sherdizzle (Oct 25, 2013)

waoo what a great views. Australian Glory. I have save all the image in laptop. many thanks for sharing


----------



## Antoine Hixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Such a beautiful place, wanna go there


----------



## charlieog1243 (Nov 18, 2013)

that 1st shot is amazing!


----------



## dplunkd (Nov 23, 2013)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Char00 (Mar 3, 2014)

Amazing! Traveling solo in Sept/Oct 2014 and cannot wait! Finally escaping the London rat race. Thanks for showing these beautiful pictures


----------



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

lovely photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## John Connor (Apr 29, 2014)

This is why I fell in love with the place! It looks really amazing! Gold Coast has it's finest and it really have good places in there. Keep posting!


----------



## Devlin (May 25, 2016)

Great view from the window


----------



## chauffeurcar (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice picture at great place have fun.

Dhanny Sudan


----------

